

How to Think Like a Computer Scientist - Interactive Edition 2.0 - ingve
http://interactivepython.org/runestone/static/thinkcspy/index.html

======
isaacdl
I've spent a bunch of time over the last few months working on this project -
I'd love to hear HN's feedback!

